# BBC FILM - Have you used online sperm donor sites? We'd like to hear from you.



## BrinicombeS (Jan 11, 2016)

I’m making a piece about online sperm donation for the BBC’s Inside Out programme. 

I’m looking for people (ideally from the South East area) to talk about their experiences online. 

Please do get in touch with me and I can tell you more about the piece, it would be great to hear from you with no obligation to take part:  [email protected]

With Best Wishes 
Sarah


----------

